# Verizon Just Doesnt Understand Android Users



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

So I go into my local Verizon corporate store today to trade my Razr for a Galaxy Nexus. The sales person was nice enough but the look on her face when I said I wanted to exchange the Razr for the Nexus was priceless. Then she wanted to know why, so I had to explain to her that it was a pure Google phone, etc, etc. Shouldnt they know that shouldnt that be their selling points??? I dunno maybe all us Android fans are wierdos LOL.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a feeling that VZW is not very happy selling an unlockable phone


----------



## TheMyth (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, the sales person that I had stated that the push backs was due to Verizon wanting to install their bloat on the phone and Google stood their ground. It was nice hearing out of their mouth about the amount of ppl wanting thus phone over everything else, with no advertising...


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

From her point of view of not really knowing about phones, all she see's is an thicker phone that is not as pretty.

From Verizon point of view and probably a salesperson's bigger commision, its just that Verizon would rather you keep the phone they have a larger margin on... i.e. the one with all the bloat.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

I keep saying it and Ill say it again.. this phone is a D1 with todays technology... Verizon allowed this phone so that us tinkeres would STFU about locked bootloads and skins and whatnot.... So, IMO, we are getting a 2 year cycle where we can get a new DEV phone... this is it.

Be happy Verizon gives a shhh enough about us to let one slide every couple of years.


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> From her point of view of not really knowing about phones, all she see's is an thicker phone that is not as pretty.
> 
> From Verizon point of view and probably a salesperson's bigger commision, its just that Verizon would rather you keep the phone they have a larger margin on... i.e. the one with all the bloat.


youre actually 100% incorrect... we make ZERO off of the device itself (the company actually takes a loss on these) and we make our commission off of the service... i am android through and through but all i care about is putting the customer into the phone they want.... ANY returned phone costs VZW at least $500


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

When I got mine today, someone called in and the person answered the phone talking about the new RAZR. Just after they hung up, someone came up and asked to buy a new Nexus. I also liked the store since it was filled with all sorts of RAZR/XYBOARD junk, and nothing about the Nexus, just one display model with nothing special around it.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

My Verizon store didn't even have one on display. It was ok though because my verizon rep was ridiculously hot so I was busy staring at her anyway. And yes I know that sounds creepy.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> My Verizon store didn't even have one on display. It was ok though because my verizon rep was ridiculously hot so I was busy staring at her anyway. And yes I know that sounds creepy.


Lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Irie (Jul 20, 2011)

I would bet Verizon didn't even know this phone "had to be unlocked " until very late in the game. Probably realized it in like Nov! Hence the series of delays down the stretch. Sorry, I just don't think they are very sharp about such things.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

They kept trying to get me to add it on as a second line so I could get the phone discounted but I told them that when I did the math it was 244 dollars cheaper over the next 24 months if I just buy it at full price and I didn't want to pay for more minutes that I will not use.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

imnuts said:


> When I got mine today, someone called in and the person answered the phone talking about the new RAZR. Just after they hung up, someone came up and asked to buy a new Nexus. I also liked the store since it was filled with all sorts of RAZR/XYBOARD junk, and nothing about the Nexus, just one display model with nothing special around it.


My experience was the same. I asked the sales guy i was dealing with how come there was no posters or marketting material out for the Nexus. He said, and I quote "The vendors got angry with us for advertising and pushing only one phone, so we stopped doing that." And I couldn't resist with my response. "Yeah, kinda like the big billboard I see every morning on my way to work that has the RAZR. Oh and that big a$$ poster you have on the back wall over there for the RAZR." He just stared at me. Dude....you can't tell me a bold faced LIE like that with the FRIGGEN sign right in FRONT of you!


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

I watched one rep helping another customer search for an sd card slot! I had to tell him that there wasn't a slot! Lol


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

The girl helping me today didn't have a clue. She worked for Verizon but doesn't understand how one phone differ's from another in the Android world. 
She said, "You didn't like the Rezound?"

I replied, "Not as well as I'll enjoy the Nexus!"

She said, "But it has Beats by Dr. Dre! You don't want that?!?!?"

She went on to shrug her shoulders and continued assisting me. She wasn't a sales person, worked in customer support. From the business perspective, and I'm not in agreement, Verizon wants as much control as possible on their network. Like Apple, Verizon is very particular about things. Sometimes to a fault, but there no arguing the quality of their network. Oh well, I disabled all the Verizon bloat I didn't want ;-)


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Guys... Guys... Guys... Please understand that verizon isn't making hardly any money off of this phone (except for new customer add a lines and accessories) and they aren't going to ever market it like the other phones.... The other phones have bloat shit all over them and verizon makes piles of cash of bloatware and other crap. They make money on all kinds of marketing deals and intellectual property rights... they make nothing on the nexus so why would they waste money on advertising something that will sell itself....

Also, Only android geeks even know what AOSP is and only we care.... the other masses and throngs of people are just fine with moto blur, sense, and touch wiz shit. Comes down to the almighty dollar boys and girls... plain and simple


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

danalo1979 said:


> Guys... Guys... Guys... Please understand that verizon isn't making hardly any money off of this phone (except for new customer add a lines and accessories) and they aren't going to ever market it like the other phones.... The other phones have bloat shit all over them and verizon makes piles of cash of bloatware and other crap. They make money on all kinds of marketing deals and intellectual property rights... they make nothing on the nexus so why would they waste money on advertising something that will sell itself....
> 
> Also, Only android geeks even know what AOSP is and only we care.... the other masses and throngs of people are just fine with moto blur, sense, and touch wiz shit. Comes down to the almighty dollar boys and girls... plain and simple


+1


----------



## FloridaMike (Jun 30, 2011)

The store I visited yesterday was awesome! I arrived at 9:05am and they were already packed... I walk in and they assume I'm there for the nexus like everyone else. When I say, of course, is there really any other phone to get?, they laugh. I indicate how frustrating the whole Verizon debacle has been but an glad it's finally here. They seem to share the frustration and indicate that so far, the nexus is by far the biggest launch since the original iPhone... with over a hundred units in stock, they anticipated being out of stock by early afternoon while already out of most accessories. Overall a pleasant experience as these associates unlike corporate phone sales seem to get it!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

I got the manager at the store to admit that they will push the phones that they like. If the manager has an iPhone then that's the way the store will push. Its jacked up that oh well.


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

jlank said:


> I watched one rep helping another customer search for an sd card slot! I had to tell him that there wasn't a slot! Lol


LOL!!! IDK how many times I've had to stop a rep from telling a customer wrong info, like how to use widgets, i.e. Power Control, and about not using task killers.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

destinydmm said:


> LOL!!! IDK how many times I've had to stop a rep from telling a customer wrong info, like how to use widgets, i.e. Power Control, and about not using task killers.


+1.


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

FloridaMike said:


> The store I visited yesterday was awesome! I arrived at 9:05am and they were already packed... I walk in and they assume I'm there for the nexus like everyone else. When I say, of course, is there really any other phone to get?, they laugh. I indicate how frustrating the whole Verizon debacle has been but an glad it's finally here. They seem to share the frustration and indicate that so far, the nexus is by far the biggest launch since the original iPhone... with over a hundred units in stock, they anticipated being out of stock by early afternoon while already out of most accessories. Overall a pleasant experience as these associates unlike corporate phone sales seem to get it!


I'm surprised. The Verizon store I went to had all of 5 people in it. I went around noon. There was no shortage of Galaxy Nexus. The guy standing next to me at the counter bought one as well and I struck up a conversation with the guy checking out the Nexus when I first walked in the store.

It seems we have more tech savvy people out there than I thought, and in all shapes. The guy I was talking to looked like a construction worker by how he was dressed. The guy knew his stuff though. Even though the launch was silent there was still interest in the phone, it seems.


----------

